# Majorca - Anyone done it recently ??



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

I've searched MHF but there's nothing recent on Majorca :-(

Has anyone done it in the last year or so, and, if so, what was the wildcamping like and what ferry route did you take?

I've just been on the ferry company web sites but they are not working very well at the moment. AFerry allowed me to fill the form and dates in then came back with no prices. :-(

Any help much appreciated !!


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

No-one then???


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Majorca*

You could be the " Adventurer " and become a part of Motorhome folklore!

Everyone will follow your wheel tracks.

But only if their pensions stretch to it 

What about a Group visit?


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Brimo,
I haven't done this, but have seen some information which may help. I regularly use the areasac.es site to check for new aires.
There's a free aire at Inca N39.72713 E 2.92056. From the photos it may even have electricity.
Also what looks like a wild camping possibility in a car park at LLuc
N 39.82056 E 2.88444.

We recently met some Menorquins who said that lots of locals were now buying motorhomes and touring Menorca. I think there are no campsites there so it seems wild camping is tolerated.
Hopefully Majorca will do the same.
Look forward to seeing what you find. Good luck!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I did not do it!

But I would like to visit one day.

TM


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Another one interested to hear how you get on?

Sorry I can't offer any practical guidance or advice. 

Have visited all of the islands over the years, but only by air. And unfortunately, wasn't looking out for motorhome opportunities at the time. 

The last one we re-visited was Menorca, and I must say we were very taken with it. The island is supposed to be the second most prosperous district in Spain. The coast and beaches are lovely.

Mallorca has its attractions too, however. And being larger, there is a greater variety of scenery to explore.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi guys

I aim to do some phone calls tomorrow to find out what the score is on the ferries. I know wildcamping is tolerated as someone I once knew went over there regularly in his van a few years back. 

More soon I hope !!


----------



## missbusybusy (Jun 11, 2010)

We have been informed that Spanish Cops are clamping down on wild camping


----------

